

Investigation of a possible "southern arc" contrail from Malaysia Flight 370 - curtis
http://www.weathergraphics.com/malaysia/contrail.shtml?
I was just wondering last night if it might be possible to spot the contrail from MH370 in weather satellite photos.  I mostly just wanted to know if it was even possible.  Even if this particular instance turns out to be a false positive, the technical write up nicely-answers my question: it might be possible, but it&#x27;s right at the limits of resolution.
======
curtis
I was just wondering last night if it might be possible to spot the contrail
from MH370 in weather satellite photos. I mostly just wanted to know if it was
even possible. Even if this particular instance turns out to be a false
positive, the technical write-up nicely answers my question: it might be
possible, but it's right at the limits of resolution.

